
The endless loop of terror victims: Lazy journalism lets ISIS run the newsroom - frgtpsswrdlame
http://www.poynter.org/2017/the-endless-loop-of-terror-victims-lazy-journalism-that-lets-isis-run-the-newsroom/461020/
======
ColinWright
Discussion of a similar article is over here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14408811](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14408811)

 _That article is not the same_ \- but it has a similar message.

~~~
frgtpsswrdlame
Ah I hadn't seen that one. Yours seems to be flagged now though, not sure why.

